# New 2009 EZ Screamer prop.



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a long way to go but short time to get there....
Anyways here is a new one from VH.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude that's wicked!


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Great work !!!*

Wow !!!

That is such a great use of such a basic tool. My 93 year old mother has one of those grabbers. She will never miss it. LOL !!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That is too cool! Love it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweetness! Great idea Procrastinator!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

THANKS FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS>>>
I have run out of storage space, so you will start to see this problem reflected in my new designs.
I am trying to keep them small, yet effective.

Dave, I will let you know when I get my hands on the rabbit call.
Where did you post all of your older creations????
I did not see them in the Shadow Farm website.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

spinman1949 said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> That is such a great use of such a basic tool. My 93 year old mother has one of those grabbers. She will never miss it. LOL !!!


LOL....Poor grandma won't be able to reach the can of peas!

Sweet Prop! I like the idea that it will be coming from the ceiling.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Soooo Cool! I Love It!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

it is teh awesomness!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS>>>
> I have run out of storage space, so you will start to see this problem reflected in my new designs.
> I am trying to keep them small, yet effective.
> 
> ...


Most are here on HF buried in different threads. Were you looking for anything specific?


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow you used the simplest thing to make such an awesome prop! Looking forward to the final product. Thats gonna freak som Tots when its done!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

All hail the Procrastinator...another VERY cool prop!

Dennis


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I second TM's comment. That is wicked. (And Spinman, thanks for the laugh. I just pictured Grandma using her grabber when she gets it back after Halloween.)



Terrormaster said:


> Dude that's wicked!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I WISH I WAS A MAN. 

This is cool.

I might borrow this idea and leave it just as a manual thing...stick it out between the slats of the porch and snap at TOTers.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That just won't do. In fact, I recommend you send it to me immediately for safe keeping.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way way COOL....


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Freakin' awesome prop! Very original. BTW, loved your haunt on the HauntForum DVD too.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the way it swoopes down on that arm. Great idea.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Damn, these were on discount at our local hardware store and I didn't get one. This is a BRILLIANT idea!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again for all the support.
I really love to base all my designs around material I already own.
I guess building Halloween props in one more thing we can all do to save the environment.
Do your part and recycle Grandma's grabber.
Besides, getting out of the wheelchair to reach things will give her some much needed exercise!:devil:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is an update video.
Prop now is under control.... but still a long ways away from being complete.


----------

